# Fernwartung von S7-Anlagen



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2004)

Ich arbeite / beginne derzeit mit meiner Diplomarbeit zum Thema

"Fernwartung von industriellen Produktionsanlagen" wobei es u.a darum geht, wie man S7 Steuerungen fernwartet. 
Derzeit hab ich nur Fernwartung über analog, ISDN und GSM gefunden.#
Mit dem Softwarepaket " Teleservice", + Adapter + Modem. GIbts hier auch alternativen ? z.B andere Software von anderen Anbietern?

Gibt es nicht auch möglichkeiten , dies über TCP/ IP und einbindung in ein VPN zu machen, wie geht das , welche Soft + Hardware ist erforderlich und könnt ihr mir sonst noch firmen und Internetadressen nennen, bei denen sowas erklärt bzw. gezeigt wird.


Danke , Helmut


----------



## Markus (22 Januar 2004)

über tcpic ist prinzipiell möglich, wenn die cpu über einen cp an das ethernet angeschlossen wurde. wird aber in der praxis kaum angewand da sich sämtliche admins dagegen wehren in den betrieben entsprechende ports zu öffnen...

anasonsten schau dir mal die produkte von www.autem.de an, speziell den terralink und die blackbox zur signalaufzeichnung...


----------



## tommy (22 Januar 2004)

du kannst die s7 steuerungen auch über das s7-Modem (Tim+MD) fernwarten. routingfunktion über step7 software
mfg


----------



## nilpferd (24 Januar 2004)

Hallo Hideout,
wir arbeiten am liebsten mit PcAnywhere. Das setzt zwar das Vorhandensein von normaler PC-Hardware voraus, ist aber in Punkto Komfortabilität und Bedienungssicherheit für uns erste Wahl. Sobald das Projekt ein gewisses Volumen übersteigt, macht es sowieso mehr Sinn, mit einem PC mit CP und dezentraler Peripherie zu arbeiten, als eine dicke S7 zu vermantschen...

Grüsse,
nilpferd


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2004)

*Verschiedene Möglichkeiten*

Hallo,

die einfachste Möglichkeiten sind Industriemodems in Verbindung mit dem Teleservice-Adapter. Sowohl bei den Modems als auch bei den TS-Adaptern gibt es verschiedene Hersteller.

Wir haben folgende aufeinander abgestimmte Lösung:
http://www.deltalogic.de/fernwartung/s7-fernwartung.htm

Seit Ende letzten Jahres ist auch ein kombiniertes Gerät verfügbar, das MPI-Modem:
http://www.deltalogic.de/s7-adapter/mpi-modem.htm

Fernwartung über VPN ist mit ACCON-NetLink möglich. Weiter oben wurde schon die Problematik mit der Netzsicherheit angesprochen. Dies ist nicht zu unterschätzen.

http://www.deltalogic.de/pbhw/netlink.htm

PC-Anywhere ist technisch sicher eine gute Lösung, man muss aber die ganzen Lizenzen vor Ort auf dem PC haben. Bei kleinen Anlage rechnet sich das aber oft nicht.

Weitere Anbieter von S7-Fernwartungslösungen (nicht vollständig):
Systeme Helmholz, Schildknecht, Euroguard, MB connectline, Process-Informatik ... 

Wenn Sie möchten erhalten Sie weitere Informationen bei support@deltalogic.de.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Danke an euch alle. Damit ist mir sicher weitergeholfen. 
Trotzdem bin ich euch um jede weitere Idee - Hilfe dankbar.

Hier auch danke an Deltalogic, an deren Support ich mich bei Bedarf sicherlich gerne wenden werde. 

Hideout


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2004)

Hi!

Nach bisher eher erfolgloser Suche nach Literatur zum Thema "Fernwartung von industriellen Produktionsanlagen" wollte ich euch nun fragen, ob ihr mir Literatur( Bücher, Zeitschriften,...) und material zu dem Thema nennen könntet oder Seiten, auf denen man entsprechende Infos finden kann. Damit wäre mir sehr geholfen, zumal ich aufgrund einer Krankheit etwas im Verzug bin  :roll:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2004)

*Literatur zu TeleService*

Guten Morgen,

zu dem Thema gab es einige Forschungsprojekte, deren Ergebnisse auch veröffentlich wurden, TESMA, TELEC, OKTEL usw.

Wenn Sie z. B. bei Amazon nach "Teleservice" suchen bekommen Sie 10 Ergebnisse, überwiegend brauchbar. Beim VDMA in Frankfurt gib es auch eine Arbeitskreis Teleservice.

Den Abschlussbericht von OKTEL haben wir als PDF (5 Mega, 240 Seiten), den kann ich Ihnen gerne mailen, senden Sie dafür Ihre E-Mailadresse an gbaeurle@deltalogic.de

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle
http://www.deltalogic.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2004)

*... der Link*

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/search-handle-url/index=books-de&field-keywords=teleservice


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2004)

*Fernwartung über das Handy*

Hat jemand schon Fernwartung über Handy gemacht? 
Funktioniert das überhaupt?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Februar 2004)

*GSM funktioniert, ist aber langsam*

Hallo,

Fernwartung geht auch über das GSM-Netz. Die GSM-Technik 
ist kompatibel zu den analogen Modems. Weiter muss zum 
EMPFANG eines Datenanrufes der Datendienst freigeschaltet 
sein. Das kostet zusätzlich bzw. es gibt z. B. von T-Mobile eine 
Tarif 'Dataonly' mit dem man nur Daten übertragen kann.

Ein paar Einsatzbeispiele:

Die S7-Software mit TS-Erweiterung geht über die Infrarotschnittstelle 
auf das Handy, von dort ins GSM-Netz und an der Anlage hängt eine 
S7-SPS über einen TS-Adapter und ein Modem am analogen Telefonnetz.

Im Büro geht die S7-Software mit TS-Erweiterung über das Softmodem 
der Fritzkarte isn analoge Telefonnetz und an der Anlage (Z. B eine 
Pumpstation ohne Anschluss ans Telefonnetz) hängt eine S7-SPS über
einen TS-Adapter und ein GSM-Modem im GSM-Netz.

Die S7-Software mit TS-Erweiterung geht über das Datenkabel auf ein
Handy, von dort ins GSM-Netz und an der Anlage (Z. B eine Pumpstation
ohne Anschluss ans Telefonnetz) hängt eine S7-SPS über einen 
TS-Adapter und ein GSM-Modem im GSM-Netz.

Verschiedene Industriemodems und auch eines mit GSM erhalten Sie 
bei uns:

http://www.deltalogic.de/fernwartung/hs/gsm900.htm

Nun der große Nachteil von GSM-Verbindungen: Mit einer maximalen
Datenrate von 9.600 bit/s kann man zwar ein paar Datenauslesen oder
ein paar Bits setzen, aber große SPS-Prgramme übertragen - geht zwar,
aber dauert halt richtig lange. Ist aber natürlich trotzdem günstiger, alles
ein paar hundert oder mehr Kilometer zu verreisen.

Weitere Anbieter: Schildknecht http://www.dataeagle.de, 
Westermo und andere 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle
http://www.deltalogic.de


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

*ein paar kurze Fragen*

Zur Abwechslung habe ich wiedermal ein paar Fragen.   
Für die eine oder andere Antwort wäre ich mehr als dankbar!

1.) Wenn ich einen PC direkt an eine SPS anschliesse, ( PC- RS232--RS232/MPI-- SPS) so kann ich nur mit max.38 kbs Daten übertragen.  Wenn ich nun eine SPS fernwarte, denke ich, dass dies auch nur mit den 38 kbs geht.  Also habe ich hier einen Flaschenhals, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Im Internet fand ich zwar eine Firma die Treiber anbietet, mit der amn die 38 kbs auf 115.200 kbs "aufbohren" kann, also das Maximum der RS232.  

2.) Benütze ich nun die Fernwartung via z.B. 10/100Mbit Ethernet (mit S7-IP Link oder Ethernetmodem), so habe ich hier trotzdem ein "Nadelöhr", ein gewaltiges sogar.

3.) Wie kann ich das umgehen und mit welchen Geschwindigkeiten transferiere ich Daten zw. Modem und TS-Adapter   und   TS-Adapter und SPS? 

4.) Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die max. Datenrate von MPI zu schaffen? (187 kbps). Falls ja, wie und was benötige ich dafür?

5.) Kann ich z.B via Internet und Profibus DP auf die SPS zugreifen. (Theoretisch wären hier bix 12 Mbit/s möglich). Ist es möglich und wie?

6.) Gibts auch die Möglichkeit auf die SPS via Internet und CP zuzugreifen? Wenn ja, was benötige ich alles ( HW + SW)

7.) Welche Variante der Fernwartung wir in euren Unternehmen eingesetzt und warum gerade diese? Was bringt euch Fernwartung?

8.) Benutzt ihr die Fernwartung nur zur Fernprogrammierung oder auch Ferndiagnose und was verwendet ihr?


----------



## smoe (9 März 2004)

Mir stellt sich die Frage was dich an der "langsamen" Geschwindigkeit stört.

Die schnellste Möglichkeit des Fernzugriffes ist sicher mit VPN ins lokale Netz wo die (S7-400) Steuerungen mit Ethernet-CP ausgerüstet sind. Bei der S7-300 fehlt sowieso der schnelle Kom-Bus.

Getestet habe ich das allerdings noch nicht weil mir kein EDV Admin einen VPN Zugriff auf sein heiliges Netz gestatten will oder kann.

smoe


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2004)

Hallo,



			
				Hideout schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Wenn ich einen PC direkt an eine SPS anschliesse,
> ( PC- RS232--RS232/MPI-- SPS) so kann ich nur mit max.38
> kbs Daten übertragen.  Wenn ich nun eine SPS fernwarte,
> denke ich, dass dies auch nur mit den 38 kbs geht.
> ...



Die Kommunikation zwischen PC und Modem bzw. 
zwischen Steuerung und Modem kann mit max. 115 kBit/s 
laufen.

Zwischen den Modems ist max 33.6 kBit/s möglich, 
auch mit 56K-Modems. Eine höhere Rate mit 56K ist 
nur mit spezieller Einwahlhardware möglich 
wie sie z. B. bei Internetprovidern zu finden ist.



			
				Hideout schrieb:
			
		

> Im Internet fand ich zwar eine Firma
> die Treiber anbietet, mit der man die 38 kbs auf 115.200 kbs
> "aufbohren" kann, also das Maximum der RS232.


Das bringt die zwar Siemens-Software auf Trapp, 
aber nur zwischen PC und Adapter wirksam.



			
				Hideout schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Benütze ich nun die Fernwartung via z.B.
> 10/100Mbit Ethernet (mit S7-IP Link oder Ethernetmodem),
> so habe ich hier trotzdem ein "Nadelöhr", ein
> gewaltiges sogar.



... an welcher Stelle?



			
				Hideout schrieb:
			
		

> 3.) Wie kann ich das umgehen und mit welchen
> Geschwindigkeiten transferiere ich Daten zw.
> Modem und TS-Adapter und TS-Adapter und SPS?



Umgehen kann man das - mit der Modemtechnik - nicht,
Übertragungsraten siehe oben



			
				Hideout schrieb:
			
		

> 4.) Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die max. Datenrate von
> MPI zu schaffen? (187 kbps). Falls ja, wie und was
> benötige ich dafür?


Mit Analog-Modems nicht. Eventuell ist die Bündelung 
von ISDN-Kanälen eine Möglichkiet, falls es da Geräte 
mit seriellen Schnittstellen gibt.



			
				Hideout schrieb:
			
		

> 5.) Kann ich z.B via Internet und Profibus DP auf
> die SPS zugreifen. (Theoretisch wären hier bix 12
> Mbit/s möglich). Ist es möglich und wie?


Falls wir von Siemens-Steuerungen sprechen benötigt 
man als Ethernet-Anschaltung eine CP 443-1 bzw. 343-1
oder einen externen Ethernet-profibus-Umsetzer wie
http://www.deltalogic.de/pbhw/netlink.htm

Allerdings ist im offenen Internet keine Bandbreite 
garantiert. Aber über Intranet oder VPN oder ist das
möglich. Ein Skizze dazu finden Sie auf der angegebenen 
Webseite. 



			
				Hideout schrieb:
			
		

> 6.) Gibts auch die Möglichkeit auf die SPS via
> Internet und CP zuzugreifen? Wenn ja, was benötige
> ich alles ( HW + SW)



Bei der Siemens-Software benötigt man wahrscheinlich
ein passendes Softnet zum Zugriff auf die CP. Ob die 
CP dann im lokalen Netz oder über Intranet im anderen 
Werk hängt ist dann egal. Es muss halt eine TCP/IP-
Verbindung bestehen. Oder anders gesagt es muss der 
PC-Software die IP-Adresse der CP bekannt sein. 


Grundsätzlich ermöglicht derzeit nur die Analogtechnik 
eine weltweite Fernwartung. Irgendwo im Urwald findet 
man eher ein ab-Adernpaar als einen Webzugang.

Weiter ist zur Fernwartung über Internet auch das 
Thema 'dynamische IP-Adresse' zu lösen bzw. 
man muss sich eine feste IP-Adresse mieten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## AndyPed (9 März 2004)

Zum Thema feste IP:
DYNDNS www.dyndns.org

Ciao


----------



## Balou (9 März 2004)

*Fern Datenübertragung*

Hier geht es ja bis jetzt nur um die Fernwartung.

Mein Problem ist aber das ich eine Pumpstation habe die außerhalb des Werksgeländes liegt ich muss aber eine Permanente Datenübertragung haben um die Pumpe und die dazugehörige Perepherie zu Steuern und zu Überwachen.

Mit welchen Mitteln ist das möglich bis jetzt ist eine S7 300 im einsatz die PB fähig ist die Datenübertragung übernimmt bis jetzt ein analoges modem das über ein Telefonpaar geschaltet ist.

Gibt es die möglichkeit dort ein PB Slave oder eine komunikation mit einer 2ten  S7 300 aufzubaun nur über das Telefonpaar

MfG Balou


----------



## smoe (9 März 2004)

Wenn eine dauernde Verbindung nötig ist, dann ist das sicher keine Wählverbindung sondern eine Standleitung. Da kannst mal bei deinem Leitungsprovider anfragen was er dir an schnelleren Techniken sonst noch anbieten kann. So erfährst auch was das dann kostet. Dann kannst dir ausrechnen ob dir nicht eine eigene Verbindung (Leitung graben, Datenfunk, Laserstrecke) billiger kommt. Der Vorteil einer eigenen Leitung ist einfach das du unabhängig von Dritten wirst.
Bei einer "unsicheren" Verbindung sollte die Pumpstation autark arbeiten können. D.h. Eigene Steuerung bei der Pumpstation und nur Anforderungen, Störmeldungen, Visualisierung gehen über die Leitung. Wenns nur eine Pumpe vorhanden ist, ist halt jede SPS eigentlich zu groß dafür.

Wie weit ist die Pumpstation weg? Und gibt es eine Sichtverbindung?


----------



## Balou (10 März 2004)

*Standleitung*

Moin

die Telefonstrecke zu der Pumpstation ist ein eigenes Kabel was uns gehört. Also keine Kosten macht.
Problem ist das ich permanent Daten austauschn muss wie Pumpendruck, Schieberstellung und weitere analogwerte aber es müsssen auch einige Steuerwerte übertragen werden Schieber auf zu usw. ein teil lässt sich sicher über eine SPS vor Ort abfangen aber es ist trotzdem eine menge.

Die Idee mit der zweiten S7 ist nur ne Idee ich weiss noch nicht wie man es ambesten macht.

Das mit dem Funk wäre auch möglich.

Für Ideen odeer anregungen wäre ich dankbar.

MfG Balou


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 März 2004)

*Funkstrecke?*

Hallo Balou,

wir haben einmal zwei S7300 über eine Funkstrecke (freies 433MHz-Band) miteinander gekoppelt - funktioniert seit Jahren tatellos. Die Anwendung entspricht in etwa der deinen. Es werden drei Pumpen, Schieber und Rückspülfilter an einen ca. 700m entferneten Baggersee gesteuert und überwacht. Beide S7 haben einen CP341-RS232C der jeweils mit dem Funkmodem verbunden ist. Übertragen werden bei mir 128Byte in beiden Richtungen (mit Durchflusswerten, Betriebsstundenzählern, ect.). Bei mehr als 32Byte muss man mit einem sogenannten Koppelmerkerbit arbeiten, ist aber auch kein Problem.

Der Kunde hatte vor vielen Jahren eine eigene Kabelverbindung zum See. Als das Kabel defekt war, installierte man eine D2-Netz-Verbindung mit immensen monatlichen Kosten. Daher unser Umbau auf das kostenlose 433MHz-Band. Der Nachteil ist, dass jedermann auf diesen Frequenzen senden darf. Es ist also nicht gewährleistet dass irgendein benachbarter Hobbyfunker die Frequenzkanäle nicht stört. Sollte dies jedoch vorkommen, so kann man immer noch auf geschützte Kanäle mit geringen Gebühren wechseln. Kurzzeitige Störungen spielen in diesem Fall keine große Rolle, da das Bassin so schnell nicht überläuft. Als Überwachungszeit der Funkverbindung habe ich mehrere Minuten vorgesehen, erst dann erfolgt eine Abschaltung. Eine Vorortbedienung ist selbstverständlich für den Notfall oder zu Servicezwecken vorhanden. Die Zykluszeit der kompletten Datenaustauschs liegt bei etwa 3..4s, d.h. 2s Senden und 2s Empfangen.

Eine zweite Funkstrecke überträgt den Füllstand eines Bassins von oben auf dem Berg (nur) als Analogwert, also ohne Kommunikationsprozessor. Gefüllt wird vorzugsweise zum kostengünstigen Nachttarif.

Wenn ihr eine intakte Kabelverbindung habt, empfiehlt sich natürlich eine Modemverbindung über dieses Kabel.

Nach dem Studium des Handbuchs war die Programmierung und Inbetriebnahme kein Problem (welch ein Glück bei der Entfernung  ). Als Protokoll verwendeten wir RK512.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Balou (11 März 2004)

*Funkstrecke*

Hört sich gar nicht verkehrt an mit der Funkstrecke was für Funkmodule muss ich verwenden die Strecke beträgt ca 5 KM und wenn möglich nicht die 433 Frequenz.

MfG Balou


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 März 2004)

Wenn ihr ein Kabel liegen habt wäre es doch strafbar, eine aufwendige Funkverbindung zu realisieren, oder? Ich wollte dir nur den Tip geben, beide S7 via CP341 und Modem über das Kabel zu verbinden. Programmtechnisch sollte es keinen Unterschied ausmachen ob es sich um Kabel- oder Funkmodems handelt.

Eine Strecke von 5km ist vielleicht mit einer Richtfunkstrecke möglich sofern Sichtkontakt besteht.

Genauere Angaben zu den eingesetzten Geräten werde ich nicht nennen, sorry, ich bekomme sonst von meinem System-Lord jede Feder einzeln ausgerissen :wink: .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## smoe (11 März 2004)

Such dir einen Leitungstreiber der zum Kabel und zur Entfernung passt.  Mit einer eigenen Steuerung auf der Pumpenseite wirst du dir leichter tun. Du brauchst nur mehr die notwendigen Daten über die Leitung senden. Diese Daten kannst du lokal auch entsprechend zum Versand vorbereiten. Somit wird die Datenmenge kleiner. Das Ankoppeln des Leitungstreiber an eine Steuerung ist auch einfacher als direkt an die Peripherie.


----------



## Balou (12 März 2004)

*Datenleitung*

OK ich hab Verständniss dafür das du deine Federn behalten willst.

Ich werd mal gucken was es so für möglichkeite gibt.

Die aussage mit dem Tel Kabel ist zwar richtig nur es ist verdammt alt und mehrfach gemufft weshalb schon die alte Anlage sch***** läuft.

MfG Balou

P.S. Trotzdem schönen Dank


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 März 2004)

Hallo Balou,

danke für dein Verständnis.

Vielleicht geht es mit Standleitungsmodems von Siemens, wie z.Bsp. dem "MD1" im S7300-design. Mit diesen Geräten kann man ..zig Kilometer überbrücken.

Siehe auch meine PN :wink: !


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Hideout (16 März 2004)

HI!

Aus finanziellen Gründen kann ich derzeit Fernwartungssystem, wie Nilpferd es beschrieben hat ( ZUgriff via der Software PC-Anywhere)
aufbauen und testen. 
Bisher hab ich das ganze so verstanden:

Am "HeimPC" sowie auf dem leitrechner bei der Anlage läuft PC-Anywhere. Damit kann ich nun auf den Leitrechner und alle Programme darauf zugreifen.  Um nun eine "Fernprogrammierung durchzuführen muss auf dem leitrechner zusätzlich(im Siemensfall) Step 7 installiert sein. Der Leitrechner selbst ist z.B. vie Profibus oder Ethernet , eher Ethernet schätze ich mit der SPS(en) verbunden. 
Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Der Leitrechner ist, nehme ich an, ein IPC. Oder ist das eher ein normaler "PC", also ein Gerät, das auch im Officebereich verwendet werden kann. In wieweit beeinflusst das remote Bedienen ( Step7 starten,  Fernprogrammierung oder so) das ganze System oder merkt man nichts? Benötige ich für jeden Rechner, auf dem ich PC-Anywhere installiere eine eigene Lizenz?
Welche anderen Programm wie PC-Anywhere gibts bzw. setzt ihr ein? 
Bisher hab ich da keine gefunden, vorallem nicht im Open Source - Freeware sektor. 

Eine 2. Frage hätte ich auch. Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit der Ferndiagnose. Startet ihr nur Step 7 , öffnet das Projekt und schaut euch an, wie die Ein, Ausgänge, Timer etc. gerade sind? Habt ihr Tools hierfür , was setzt ihr wie ein? Oder arbeitet ihr hierbei gar mit Mikrocontrollern, die die Fehleranalyse übernehmen? Wie stehts mit dem Thema Embedded Webserver bei S7-SPSen und anderen?

3.) Was ist Softnet? Herr Bäuerle hat es erwähnt im Zusammenhang mit Fernwartung über einen CP. 


Ich hoffe ich nehme euch nicht zuviel von eurer kostbaren Zeit weg.


----------



## Zefix (16 März 2004)

Hideout schrieb:
			
		

> HI!
> 
> Welche anderen Programm wie PC-Anywhere gibts bzw. setzt ihr ein?



Ich kenn noch "VNC"  ist recht klein und handlich und das beste:
Freeware.   8) 
Brauchst nur mal googeln

Gruss
Zefix


----------

